

Is Silicon Valley in another bubble? - sajid
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/08/is-silicon-valley-in-another-bubble

======
sjg007
1\. What would Uber's valuation be if all drivers are classified as employees?
2\. What is Dropbox's value in relation to Box? 3\. AirBnB also has public
competitors, how does it compare?

In these cases are the public valuations low in comparison, e.g. is there
still upside growth.

------
qCOVET
I hope not ...

------
cpymchn
“SF tech culture is focused on solving one problem: What is my mother no
longer doing for me?”

~~~
1stranger
What is this moralistic view I keep seeing popping up on here about consuming
services. Do you not eat at restaurants? Take your car to a mechanic? Use a
taxi? Everybody consumes services. Just because we now use apps doesn't
magically make it exploitive.

